# Condom usage



## NHAMBLIN010982 (Jun 7, 2011)

When auditing a gyn note for femals between the ages of 18-36 would the frequency of condom usage be credited in the Social HX??


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 7, 2011)

*Sexually active*

The fact that a patient is sexually active and uses safe-sex practices is generally considered social history.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

